# WIld Arizona Love Birds (pic heavy)



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 29, 2013)

In phoenix we have a growing population of wild love birds. They are a lot of fun to watch and are so pretty. From what I have read they have not had much of a impact on the native animals. 

Link to more info

I have been trying to get pictures of them the last two days. Here are a few of the pictures I got so far. 
































This one was so cute! I whistled to him and this is the look he gave me. adorable cheeky little birdie!







this one isnt a love bird but thought I would share it also


----------



## immayo (Jan 29, 2013)

So cool! I wish I would see some in my yard! haha


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 29, 2013)

immayo said:


> So cool! I wish I would see some in my yard! haha



The map shows a couple of sightings in Gilbert... so you might very soon


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow!! Just beautiful!! You are so lucky you can watch them!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 30, 2013)

I feel pretty lucky. I only just noticed them last summer. The have A LOT of personality!


oops I forgot one!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Neal (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't know this. Good pictures, I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Erin and Neal  I was oblivious to them till last summer!


----------



## oscar (Jan 30, 2013)

My daughter lives on border of mesa and Apache junction. Will have to 
have her look for them. We had two lovebirds for years and they were
the meanest little birds towards us but loved there chirp and were so 
beautiful.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are incredible pictures!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 30, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> Those are incredible pictures!!



Thank you 




oscar said:


> My daughter lives on border of mesa and Apache junction. Will have to
> have her look for them. We had two lovebirds for years and they were
> the meanest little birds towards us but loved there chirp and were so
> beautiful.



yea I have heard they are less friendly if you have more then one. As far as wild birds go they are pretty friendly.


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had not heard about them either...nice pics and thank you for sharing. I'll be sure to watch out for them...


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 31, 2013)

hi great pictures. we have quaker parrots here in connecticut. alot.



[/img] the ui company was killing them because of the nest.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

Look at the size of that nest! I am so happy the ones here nest in palm trees! I would be so sad if they had to kill them.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 31, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Look at the size of that nest! I am so happy the ones here nest in palm trees! I would be so sad if they had to kill them.


 they are fun to watch and i love them. alot of people dont like all the noise they make, and they are all over here. i think they have a web site too. they have been here for years. i saved one on the side of the road a few years ago. he had a broken leg. he now lives at animal control. hes alittle biter. but very cute.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

awww he is lucky you found him! do yours mimic other birds? ours tend too. arnt they so fun to watch and whistle to?


----------



## EKLC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, I didnt know that! pretty cool though, especially if they aren't hurting native species.

I'm fond of the iguanas and macaws we have in miami.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 31, 2013)

they are a pain in the butt here, so many of them. i think because they group up and run off other birds. they are very loud and have been here for years. i dont mine them myself, but the power company hates them. the nest are some of the biggest i have ever seen. how the little parrots deal with the winter here i dont know. not as pretty as love birds. i have try to listen to them to see if they mimic people or other birds. all i hear is quawk, quawk.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL sounds like yours are pretty and a pain at the same time!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 31, 2013)

here is some brooklyn, ny. parrots. they also have a website. www.brooklynparrots.com



[/img]


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2013)

Very pretty birds. I love the colors.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 16, 2013)

I finally got one to do the "hey good looking" whistle back to me!


----------



## CharlieM (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful birds! 
Florida has many non native feral species. 
We don't have the same lovebird population that the drier desert climates like Arzona has though. We are far to humid.


----------

